# Old School Car Audio Legend Jay Lovelace - Needs Assistance



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is allowed here on DIYMA, so mods please remove if needed (I hope not).

Car audio legend Jay Lovelace was in a serious accident about 3 weeks ago and his family has setup a GoFundMe site to help raise money to help with medical bills. You can read about their situation on the GoFundMe site linked below.

Jay's family runs Creative Acoustics, a home/car/pro audio shop in Raleigh, NC and Jay himself has competed as an SQ competitor and also was the first (I believe) person to knock off Alma Gates in the SPL category back in the 90's. 

I stopped by Creative Acoustics on Monday and spoke with Jay's son Aaron. Their family is facing tough times and I promised him I would do what I could with the OldSchoolStereo community to help out. If you have any questions, PM me and I'll get back with you as soon as I can. Thanks in advance for any assistance you can provide.

*Jay Lovelace Medical Fundraiser - GoFundMe*


----------

